# Wiki: Yeast Slant Registry



## braufrau (10/7/08)

I've started a yeast slant registry a la the hop rhizome one.
Add your name if you have slants to spare.


----------



## braufrau (10/7/08)

OK ... we've got one volunteer .. any others?


----------



## ~MikE (14/7/08)

linky for lazy people like me
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=59

should also include location?


----------

